# Boring a pully that is keyed with a boring bar



## gonzo (May 11, 2022)

If i am careful and the boring bar is stiff, can  I get away with it?
Hole is 5/8 and I need 17 mm.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 11, 2022)

Sure ! No issue . If you ream it to final size , make sure you use a spiral reamer .


----------



## FOMOGO (May 11, 2022)

I'd go Gonzo on it.


----------



## francist (May 11, 2022)

I’ve also done it where I’ve glued in (Loctite or super glue) a dummy key to fill the gap prior to boring. Once it’s to size a bit of heat will release the adhesive to knock the filler out. Probably not worth it for small differences in size but for larger changes it makes for easier going and less bang-bang-bang on the interrupted cut.


----------

